# Encender luz baja auto al arrancar



## adricalvente (Jul 14, 2018)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, es mi primera publicación, si bien estoy registrado hace mucho pero solo como lector, como dije en la presentación solo toco de oído, me encanta la electrónica pero *por* razones de la vida nunca estudie y ahora lo siento, solo armó proyectos siguiendo un patrón, la idea es armar un circuito para que se enciendan solas las luces del coche, pero no con la resistencia luminica, sino con la llave de contacto y con un retardo para que primero arranque y luego enciendan, se me ocurre un temporizador ajustado a un minuto, por ejemplo, alomejor digo un bolazo, se consultó a ustedes qué son lo expertos, se puede hacer?? Gracias desde ya por su tiempo, abrazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2018)

No estás dando suficientes datos , marca y modelo ?

Hay autos que si les dejás las luces de posición encendidas , al apagar el contacto se apagan solas , al dar contacto encienden y al dar arranque , la propia llave de encendido las desconectan esos segundos . . .  todo resuelto con dejarlas encendidas . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2018)

Cuando entró en vigencia la ley sobre el uso obligatorio de las luces bajas en los automóviles lo resolví, en el vehículo que tenía en ese momento, mediante un relee y un transistor accionado por el bulbo de presión de aceite.
Sin presión luces apagadas, al arrancar el motor se abre el bulbo, se polariza el transistor, se cierra el relee y enciende las luces


----------



## adricalvente (Jul 14, 2018)

Gracias *por* las respuestas, perdon *por*  la falta de datos, en realidad lo pondría en dos autos, un R11 92 y un corsa Classic 2012, son vehículos muy básicos, el tema es que me olvido de encenderlas y me voy a comer una multa en cualquier momento, está buena la idea del bulbo de presión de aceite.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 15, 2018)

Lo del bulbo de aceite es una buena solucion lastima que te pueden poner una multa por andar bajo de aceite


----------



## sergiot (Jul 16, 2018)

En ninguno de los dos autos vas a tener problemas con usar el bulbo de presión de aceite, tomar esa señal no altera en nadala función original del bulbo ya que son llaves NC.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2018)

Algo así :


----------



## pandacba (Jul 16, 2018)

Tenes estas opciones





Esta es de zetronic y esta alrededor de los 600 pesos.
También la firma Nosso fabrica varios kits similares, hay muchos y de muy variado precio y muy eficientes


----------



## capitanp (Jul 17, 2018)

Aporte:
Que pasa si queremos usar las luces altas, tenemos la bateria baja en un gasolero, o queremos apagarlas a consiencia?

http://www.nosso.com.ar/spanish/tech_topics/cpl-1_instalacion.pdf


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 17, 2018)

Solución para quienes circulan por rutas y se encuentran con quienes circulan en sentido contrario con las luces altas encendidas (Encandilando), patente en trámite.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 17, 2018)

capitanp dijo:


> Aporte:
> Que pasa si queremos usar las luces altas, tenemos la bateria baja en un gasolero, o queremos apagarlas a consiencia?
> 
> http://www.nosso.com.ar/spanish/tech_topics/cpl-1_instalacion.pdf


Lo malo de esa placa nosso que se prende aunque el motor no haya arrancado, ya que solo tiene un retardo una vez que supuestamente el motor arranco y esta en posición contacto, si el motor se para no sea apagan automaticamente, en cambio lo que propuso @Fogonazo y lo que propuse yo, tienen en cuenta eso presisamente que solo se encienden si fehacientemente el motor esta en marcha y si este se detiene se apagan.
Si se quieren permitir guiñadas es posible pero el circuito se va haciendo más complejo


----------



## capitanp (Jul 17, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Solución para quienes circulan por rutas y se encuentran con quienes circulan en sentido contrario con las luces altas encendidas (Encandilando), patente en trámite.





















​


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 18, 2018)

Pero hay otras maneras diferentes al bulbo de aceite.
De la pastilla de encendido  cuando abres switch alimenta a 12v otros cables y ahí puedes sacar la línea de encendido de luces.
Un botón switch en serie por si quieres apagar.

Te ahorras el relé y el transistor.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 18, 2018)

Si, pero la idea es que no arranque el motor con las luces encendidas, hay varias maneras de hacerlo.


----------



## adricalvente (Jul 18, 2018)

Hola gente, perdón que me colgué un poco, estuve lejos del celu, muchas gracias a todos por sus aporte, ya veo x cual me inclino.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 18, 2018



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Algo así :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 168783


En este caso, si enciendo las luces de manera normal no afecta para nada en lo otro? O la guiñada por ejemplo?, Y si las querés apagar de manera forzada? Desconectado el relé??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 18, 2018)

Si dejás la luz baja encendida y cerrás el contacto , se apagan ?


----------



## pandacba (Jul 18, 2018)

No contempla otras posibilidades solo el encendido de las luces bajas si queres forzar el apagado hay que agregar un interruptor y si queres la guiñada hay que agregar más circuitería, 
En alguno que hice para algunos amigos utilizamos un Attiny 85 o un 84 según el caso


----------



## adricalvente (Jul 18, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si dejás la luz baja encendida y cerrás el contacto , se apagan ?


Ok

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 18, 2018



pandacba dijo:


> No contempla otras posibilidades solo el encendido de las luces bajas si queres forzar el apagado hay que agregar un interruptor y si queres la guiñada hay que agregar más circuitería,
> En alguno que hice para algunos amigos utilizamos un Attiny 85 o un 84 según el caso


Perdón, hay algo que no entiendo bien, si las luces están encendidas de manera automático atraves del bulbo y yo enciendo de la llave normal del auto, esta última no funciona??

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 18, 2018

Por ejemplo para poner la alta en la ruta


----------



## pandacba (Jul 18, 2018)

Si ya estan encendidas no sucedera nada y si apagas seguiran encendidas. Para cualquier otra cosa que necesites como la guiñada o luces altas hay que modificar para que las bajas se apaguen.
Los modulos de Nosso y el otro que te puse contemplan esas situaciones


----------



## adricalvente (Jul 18, 2018)

Ok, muchas gracias, voy por ahí entonces, saludos


----------



## sergiot (Jul 19, 2018)

Sino hacé como los fiat, usan un relay como interruptor general previo a la llave de luces, ese relay se activa cuando esta en contacto solamente, el contactor de arranque tiene una llave auxiliar que al pasar a la posición de arranque apaga el resto de las cosas, incluso el relay, y solo energiza el motor de arranque (burro) y el encendido o la ecu en caso de que sea inyección, cuando el motor arranque y volves a la posicón de contacto el relay se activa y las luces encienden, obvio que la llave de luces tiene que estar encendida.


----------



## adricalvente (Jul 19, 2018)

Gracias Sergio, yo creo que la más fácil es esta opción, habría que buscar la salida del contacto y la entrada de la llave de luz e interrumpir en ese Punto con un relé, si no entendí mal.

Porque la idea es que arranque con las luces apagadas, inmediatamente se enciendan y puedas hacer el cambio de luz, la guiñada, cdo paras el auto se apaguen y con el menos despiole posible!!, ja estoy pidiendo mucho??

En el caso del corsa que es inyección por lo que me decís también se adapta, así que joya con dos relé y un poco de tiempo lo soluciono.

Que dicho sea de paso anoche regrese de viaje en el corsa y después de andar un buen rato con la luz alta le tuve que poner una cinta en el testigo del tablero porque te mata la vista, (Punto en contra total), nada que ver con el tema ja, pero me asó eso, en todos los autos le buscan el menor cansancio visual en el tablero y este te quedan como dos naranjas cdo llevas la alta. "Ingenieros"


----------



## José Barrientos (Sep 10, 2018)

Lo mas seguro es activar las luces cortas a traves de la lampara testigo del freno de estacionamiento. Tengo un esquema en algun lado. Lo buscare y lo subo. Recuerdo que el sistema se anula al encender las luces normalmente.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 10, 2018)

y que sucede si no pones freno de mano?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> y que sucede si no pones freno de mano?


----------



## pandacba (Sep 10, 2018)

Eso pasa por no tener vehiculos inteligentes que se frenan solo


----------



## nacca (Oct 2, 2018)

sergiot dijo:


> Sino hacé como los fiat, usan un relay como interruptor general previo a la llave de luces, ese relay se activa cuando esta en contacto solamente, el contactor de arranque tiene una llave auxiliar que al pasar a la posición de arranque apaga el resto de las cosas, incluso el relay, y solo energiza el motor de arranque (burro) y el encendido o la ecu en caso de que sea inyección, cuando el motor arranque y volves a la posicón de contacto el relay se activa y las luces encienden, obvio que la llave de luces tiene que estar encendida.


Me parece que te estas refiriendo al main relay. Si es así las luces encendenrían antes de dar arranque ya que el main relay conecta la bomba de combustible. Luego de un par de segundos la ECU hace que apague la luz de check engine y recién en ese momento habría que dar arranque. Digo habría porque a veces me olvido y le doy antes.
En cuanto a permitir el guiño de la luz alta me parece que interponiendo un par de compuertas NOR antes de la base del transistor se podría solucionar. Cuestión de pensarlo un poco.


----------

